# bgssamson: FLUVAL EBI



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

*Light:* ebi's light 13w and Toms 13w
*Filter:* Ebi's internal filter MODIFIED so shrimps will not get suck inside and added purigen inside stocking
*Substrate:* MIXED Fluval Shrimp Stratum/ADA AS/3m sand
*Hardscape:* some small rocks **planning to replace it with taller rocks***
*Flora:* GWAPA tall hair grass (adding more), Crypt parva, Downoi, Crypt Nurii, Anubias nana Petite and Lymnocharus sp (Thanks NIKKI!)
*CO2:* azoo regulator with fabco NV and Archaea CO2 Diffuser
**SOON TO BE REPLACE** with stainless Alphagaz dual stage regulator with 52 2 13 IDEAL NV and ASCO solenoid from my good friend Khanzer (Thanks).
*Fauna:* NONE YET planning to put high grade CRS but not final.

-Brian


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking nice. I may have to look into that toms light. So far the Fluval light that comes with the tank craps out after a couple of months.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks!

-Brian


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking good. Does the Tom's light take the same bulb that the EBI light does?


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

They are both 13watts but i have not look at the pin of the toms! i can check it tonight but they are very identical even the hook that goes to the tank and holds the cover flat.

-Brian


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

so the ebi has a mirrored background or is it just me?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

chumlee said:


> so the ebi has a mirrored background or is it just me?


Doesn't look mirrored to me.... it looks like he took the "rock wall" out.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Took the rock wall out and put a silver back wall.

-Brian


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Current Fauna: I also installed my UV filter.

- Amano shrimps
- Otto's
- Chilli rasbora 
- Habrosus cories 
- CRS
- Yellow shimps


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good. I like those Fluval tanks. I just ordered a TOM light, should be here today. woot woot


----------



## fjf888 (Sep 28, 2007)

In the DC area. Where did you find the rock? Places that used to have decent supplies in the past seem to be dwindling.

Thanks.


----------

